# Lacoste polo sizing?



## noobiehere (Jan 12, 2014)

Have a quick question regarding lacoste polo sizing so from what I hear lacoste shrinks good in the washer and dryer so would be safe to get a big size. I am a little above average weight I am 6 feet 185 pounds the only option for me would be there size 7(xl) right? or can i try for 6 (l)?

Also It seems as though no one wears lacoste anymore there not in style? For every 50 people i see with ralph lauren I see 1 with lacoste


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Go with the 7. I'm 6 foot 4, 230 pounds. I typically wear a 7, and I wash it in cold water. I've never noticed serious shrinkage. For your size, you should be more concerned about the length than other things. 

Around here, Lacoste is a bit of a status symbol. You cannot buy any of their products locally. I do get polos at an outlet mall about 3 hours away though for roughly 35 each.

The reason you see Ralph Lauren polos is that the brand is carried by more locations. RL shows up at discount retailers a lot around here. If you were to order Lacoste online, it would be significantly higher than a RL polo.


----------



## noobiehere (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks! Yeah i found one on zappos that is a nice color https://www.zappos.com/lacoste-short-sleeve-pique-polo-with-stripe-rib-detail-courtyard-green-white
I think I'll go with 7 if it's too big i can always through in dryer right? Better to be to big then too small. On the Lacoste website some of the color shirts I wanted was out of stock in my size idk how that happens.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Congratulations. That's a little more than I'd pay, and in fact, that approaches full retail. I don't know if Zappos is a discount site.

I would wash it in cold water, and dry on low heat or air dry. I generally buy solid colour polos, so I rarely have difficulties with bleed marks.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

noobiehere said:


> Thanks! Yeah i found one on zappos that is a nice color https://www.zappos.com/lacoste-short-sleeve-pique-polo-with-stripe-rib-detail-courtyard-green-white
> I think I'll go with 7 if it's too big i can always through in dryer right? Better to be to big then too small. On the Lacoste website some of the color shirts I wanted was out of stock in my size idk how that happens.


Careful, I have found that most significant shrinkage occurs in the length, not the width. Stick to cold water. If it's too big don't try to shrink it to fit, exchange it. I'd be more concerned about the shoulder size getting too big going to an XL rather than getting some more length out of it. At your height and weight I can't imagine you in anything over a large.

At 6'4" 230 lbs, Canadian is stouter than you and he is wearing a 7, so again I suggest the 6. His BMI is 28, yours is 25, big difference.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Excellent point. I advised the 7, because of the length. I find that one can get away with a polo that is somewhat generous as opposed to one that shrinks and exposes the midsection.

As for a BMI, I don't really know how that works. I simply know that I'm an XL for unsized polos. 

If you want, order both sizes and return the one that doesn't fit (and don't wash or wear them until you know which one you want) for either a refund or credit. Maybe you can arrange for another polo in a different colour.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

noobiehere said:


> It seems as though no one wears lacoste anymore there not in style? For every 50 people i see with ralph lauren I see 1 with lacoste


The concept of clothing being "in style" or not based solely upon the logo on the breast is so ridiculous as to beggar belief.

None of these shirts is immediately distinguishable from the others except by the animal depicted on its front. Consequently I plan to acquire a collection of Psycho Bunny shirts, since their logo better captures my sensibilities than any of the other critters that run rampant in this segment.


----------



## noobiehere (Jan 12, 2014)

Does IZOD mean fake lacoste on ebay?


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

Dont see why anyone would pay $100 for the privilege of advertising for Lacoste all day long.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't. I pay about what it would cost for an American Eagle polo would. If it's over 40 bucks, I pass on it. I have only bought about 7 Lacoste products and 2 I paid full price for.


----------



## Joey Kendrick (Dec 17, 2013)

I don't mind having a logo on my polo shirts (though I prefer them to be tonal). It's in the tradition of how the garment was invented, isn't it? That being said, I don't particularly care which critter is on my chest, though most of mine happen to have a golden fleece. At 6'2" and roughly 170lbs, I've never been able to make Lacoste work. They're either too short or too boxy. For the record, I wear a medium in most polo shirts.

noobiehere- it depends how old the garment is: Izod was partnered with Lacoste for the last half of the 20th century. "Izod Lacoste" pieces are typically better quality than modern day Izod and, really, modern day Lacoste as well. Today's Izod is just another mid- to low-level department store brand.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

I too noticed that they tend to shrink in length versus width. Although I washed in warm-cold water and hang dried them, after a couple years they started climbing up & I replaced them.


----------



## noobiehere (Jan 12, 2014)

Joey Kendrick said:


> I don't mind having a logo on my polo shirts (though I prefer them to be tonal). It's in the tradition of how the garment was invented, isn't it? That being said, I don't particularly care which critter is on my chest, though most of mine happen to have a golden fleece. At 6'2" and roughly 170lbs, I've never been able to make Lacoste work. They're either too short or too boxy. For the record, I wear a medium in most polo shirts.
> 
> noobiehere- it depends how old the garment is: Izod was partnered with Lacoste for the last half of the 20th century. "Izod Lacoste" pieces are typically better quality than modern day Izod and, really, modern day Lacoste as well. Today's Izod is just another mid- to low-level department store brand.


Do you remember what size you had in lacoste your height and weight is pretty close to mine. I can imagine it was a large since people say to go up 1 with lacoste then what you usually wear. I might just go with Xl because i always wear a belt.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

In my part of the world Lacoste beats the polo pony by 50-1 easy. Probably a continental European thing just as Polo is an American thing. I remember always wanting the RL in high school but by time I could afford them I moved overseas & bought Lacoste (when in Rome after all) which I just replaced with Paul & Shark. Our sizing over here goes by numbers versus s,m,l,xl.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

The comments about generous shoulders and shrinkage in length as it relates to larger sizes are consistent with my completely happy experience with size 4 Lacoste polos on my 5'7", 145 lb. boxer/martial artist body. The shrink to fit characteristic of Lacostes works for me just like 501's. I would recommend them to anyone with an athletic build - at least worth a try.


----------



## Joey Kendrick (Dec 17, 2013)

noobiehere said:


> Do you remember what size you had in lacoste your height and weight is pretty close to mine. I can imagine it was a large since people say to go up 1 with lacoste then what you usually wear. I might just go with Xl because i always wear a belt.


I had a couple in M but, like I mentioned, they ended up being much too short for my comfort. Any size L I tried felt more boxy than I cared for. I suppose they may now have some sort of size L slim option but I've got easier access to other brands.


----------



## Dovid (Feb 26, 2008)

Does Lacoste cut their polos differently for the US market?


----------



## noobiehere (Jan 12, 2014)

Dovid said:


> Does Lacoste cut their polos differently for the US market?


Hi can you help me pick a size lacoste for 6 feet 185 pounds I am asking you because you are rich and you would know.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

noobiehere said:


> Have a quick question regarding lacoste polo sizing so from what I hear lacoste shrinks good in the washer and dryer so would be safe to get a big size. I am a little above average weight I am 6 feet 185 pounds the only option for me would be there size 7(xl) right? or can i try for 6 (l)?
> 
> Also It seems as though no one wears lacoste anymore there not in style? For every 50 people i see with ralph lauren I see 1 with lacoste


With the current Lacoste polo shirts, size 8 is really everyone else's XL, 7 is a short very slightly loose L. I'd try one on first, since they have strange proportions, including very short tails. These shirts always have been on the expensive side, but were _much_ better designed and made 25 years ago.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

Same here with the Lacoste sizing. I have found them too short and too wide after washing. I am 6'2" 165. I believe mine is size 7, but it was thrifted so possibly abused in a former life.


----------

